# Solved: Drop down menus



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I am trying to create a drop down menu using either Fireworks CS3 V-8 or Dreamweaver CS3 V-8 using the spry tool or whatever. All I am getting is a headache.

In Fireworks, I am able to get one dropdown menu to work in the Nav-bar but if I try to add a second drop down menu it doesnt work. I would like to use buttons but that seems to create new headaches so if I can create a half-decent looking Horizontal Nav-bar I'd be happy.

Can anyone tell me a simple way to do this with such complex software? I have looked for software to do this but all I find either after downloading and installing either creates only one dropdown menu or they just do not work and I have to restore a ghost backup each time to clean up the computer from left behind files when I uninstall them.

I see there are many shareware programs out there but I am on SSI and on limited income. All the work I do for others is donated because it keeps me busy and I learn a lot so I need freeware software that will do this. On my site I need it because I have too many pages to link to.

Can someone help or lead me to free software that will do it for me. 


As always, any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

rkselby98 said:


> I am trying to create a drop down menu using either Fireworks CS3 V-8 or Dreamweaver CS3 V-8 using the spry tool or whatever. All I am getting is a headache.


Could you use an existing drop-down menu instead of creating one from scratch?

Browse these links for menu ideas. 

http://dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex1/indexb.html
http://www.cssplay.co.uk/menus/

Peace...


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Let me take a look, I tried the one on this site but when I added it the drop down wouldn't work. http://www.sperling.com/examples/menuh/ I added the header as they said, actually I copied the view source and saved it in a folder, down loaded the other two files they said were needed to make this work in the same folder as the html file and when I tried to open the page it opens, the nav-bar loads as it is suppose to but the drop down part doesn't work.

Maybe one of these will work whereas the other one didn't.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I think I found my problem with this script, I missed a link to the images used for the nav-bar.

Now is there a way to bypass linking to the nav-bar images just in cass that site would be down, then this won't work so I'd like to place the images on the site so there are no links for the bar?

With this bar there are folders of images so I am not sure why it would need the link to load the bar image.

Here is the code for this bar, the line for the link ref is the line I had to add to get the bar to load and correct the image below. Without this I get the first image but I can't see why this is needed if I have the folder with the images on this computer now.

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

Chrome CSS Drop Down Menu


Home
Resources
News
Search	


Dynamic 
Drive CSS Drive JavaScript 
Kit Coding Forums JavaScript 
Reference


CNN 
MSNBC BBC 
News


Google 
Yahoo MSN


----------



## awatson (Jan 29, 2008)

My guess is it's not working on your pages due to CSS conflicts, but w/out seeing it live it's impossible to tell.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I heve the page uploaded so you can view it.

http://www.rselby.net/cbc/index.html

All is working now but I'd like to remove the link to the the images and change it to the images that were downloaded


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

This line is needed to load the CSS file the defines the style of the navigation bar:

You'll need to leave that in your HTML. If people can get to your site, people will be able to load that CSS file ok. If your site is down, it's not reasonable to expect full functionality from it so I'm not understanding why you want to remove the link tag.

Peace...


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Okay I see what you mean. When I looked at it I was thinking it links to the site where I got the script but now that I look at it I see it isn't linked.

Thanks folks for all the help. Once again you have solved a problem I have been working on for weeks and in a few hours I have something I can use on other sites I do and on this one especially.

Thank for all the help, it is appreciated and I know that for all you do this cannot be said enough.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Great! Glad it's working out for you! :up:

As a side, I like the chrome menu on your site, looks good. 

I almost used that style on a site I worked on but ended up going with a variation on this menu.

If this issue is resolved, please mark the thread as solved. 

Take care!

Peace...


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

For two menus, a quote from their site:


Dynamic Drive said:


> Multiple chrome menu bars on the same page
> 
> You can easily define more than one Chrome Menu bar on a page. Simply duplicate the HTML for each menu bar instance, *and at the very end of the page*, initialize them all:
> 
> ...


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

One last question and I am not sure there is an answer to this one but the only stupid question is as they say here the ones not asked.

Is there a way to change the setttings for the time the drop down menu appears. I found the time setting but I'd like to set it as long as the mouse is over it the menu is visable and not set it to a certain time.

I have some short menus and some rather long and the time is too short for the long menu and too long for a short menu but if I can set it as long as the mouse is on the menu it is visable this would work great for me...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I'm not seeing the behavior you describe, at least not on the link you posted above. I hovered over the "Our People" link and the menu appeared and remained displayed for as long as the mouse hovered over "Our People". I then moved the mouse over the "weddings" option and left it there and the menu continued to be displayed.

Where are you seeing the menu disappear after some amount of time?

Peace...


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

The Windows XP and 2K link on this page, the menu is long and the way it is set doesn't give enough time to read the menu. But on other drop downs if I set the time limit to a greater time then it would be too long for the shorter ones.

Actually after doing some checking it isn't the links, it is something causing the page to rerfresh all the time. Not sure what is causing it unless it has something to do with the code on my other buttons. I used the same code and files for both this site and the church site so I don't think it is anything in the files or code for the drop down menus.

Could it be that the scrit for the buttons and the script for the drop down menu will not work together?

http://www.rselby.net/test.htm


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

You're viewing the page with IE, aren't you?  Are you using IE6 or IE7? I just viewed the site with IE6 (Maxthon 2.0.8) and I see the behavior you describe. This behavior does NOT occur with Firefox 3b4 or with Opera 9.5 beta. My gut tells me it's something to do with the animated GIF that the drop-down menu overlays. On your test page, can you replace the "Welcome" animated GIF with a non-animated GIF and see if the behavior changes?

Peace...


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I'm using IE 6, been playing around and if I remove all other script in the header the problem goes away so now I am trying to figure out why another script will cause this. I've been looking for an error on the page that might cause it but can't find any.

I've tried removing one script at a time and testing it but it keeps reloading the page. The only way it stops is by removing all scripts except the one for the drop down menu.

Strange that a script as easy to use and from a site that really looks like it puts a lot of research and testing into what they do would have this problem.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Found the problem, the page has a reload script on that I didn't see before. I removed that and it works great.

Thanks for all the help. Sure do appreciate it. I looked at the menu above you used, it is nice too. I have this figured out now so now the next project is how to change the menu colors so they blend with the pages better. 

Nothing like a new challenge..

Thanks and have a great day, now I think I will close this thread and thanks again to all those who were involved. 

Have a great day and God bless.

THANK YOU ALL


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

It looks like this script is the culprit:

```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript"> 
	<!-- Hide script from older browsers 
	setTimeout ("changePage()", 3000);

	function changePage() {
		if (self.parent.frames.length != 0)
			self.parent.location=document.location;
		}

	// end hiding contents -->
</script>
```
 What happens if you enable all of the other scripts EXCEPT for the one above?

EDIT: Ah, looks like you found this as well.  Great! :up:

Peace...


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

that is exactly what it was. I removed that and the problem was solved...


----------

